# 7" hands too small?



## Diddykong (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey all,

I recently had the urge to start playing basketball. The most I ever played was a few PE lessons as a kid. I'm now 23, 5" 10 and sporty. 

I'm hoping to join a local club and start some training next week. 

Now my question is are my hands too small to play at a competitive level? They are 7" for both handspan and palm to end of middle finger. I can't palm the ball and do need my off hand to support the ball completely while shooting. 

I was scoring 30/50 free throws only after 30 minutes of practice the other day, so I feel I could become a good player. I also played rugby to a very high level and built up a large amount of game reading expereince. 

So on the info provided could I get possibly play in a local British basketball league with my average height and small hands? 

Thanks in advance,

Diddykong


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Shouldn't this be in a different thread? And welcome to basketball forum.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Play first, doubt yourself later.


----------



## The Big Dipper (Oct 23, 2012)

Diddykong said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I recently had the urge to start playing basketball. The most I ever played was a few PE lessons as a kid. I'm now 23, 5" 10 and sporty.
> 
> ...


You are asking the wrong board. They can yap all day about basketball but ask these mouth breathing neck beards about PLAYING basketball, and they will tell you jack. I doubt any can properly perform a cross over.

For the pro's you are done, but for a Sunday league you can make it, if you increase your confidence.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

So no one is going to move this thread?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

7" is too small for balling?


----------

